# The House of Memories, Gloucestershire July '12



## mookster (Jul 22, 2012)

An ordinary 1900s(ish) semi-detached house, in an ordinary street, in an ordinary city. Been empty since the mid 90s going by the 1995 calender found pinned to a wall. Unlike pretty much anywhere else I've seen before.

It first popped up last year, and until recently I was under the impression it had been cleared and sold. Oh how wrong I was...























































































I picked what I thought were the best ones for the thread, the rest (a lot!) can be seen here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157630701612596/


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazing...
Almost everything is older than me


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 22, 2012)

Now that is a nice looking place! Crazy to see these sorts of places, just looks like somebody stepped outside one day and never returned!

Cheers for posting, great pics as always dude!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

Great detailed pics, must have been very interestin moochin about...luv these little time capsules, hope to find one oneday!

thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing! Lovely shots of this 'little gem'...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing, when I'm home from work I'll be checking out the rest of that album on your flickr. These are the places that draw me into urbex, but they are soooo rare...


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 23, 2012)

Omg look at the jars, and the stamps, and the tins! OMG look at the books! 
Wow, crooked house squared, love it! It goes to show its probably too easy to pass places like this on the way to an 'epic asylum' and just pass it off. 
Hats off for the find, and the lovely photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 23, 2012)

Gloucester you say? Don't dig up the cellar floor then!

Nice finbd, nice pics... just... nice!


----------



## scribble (Jul 23, 2012)

Christmas puddings?!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 23, 2012)

That's mind numbingly fantastic. Hats off to ya mate :notworthy:


----------



## kehumff (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice find, i think the postman should have given up when the mail reached 3 inches in height


----------



## Ratters (Jul 23, 2012)

I remember this place popping up last year with no details. Great shots though & great place also


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice find & photos ! thanks for sharing


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 23, 2012)

To quote a very over-used phrase...nice find!!  It genuinely is, not seen anything this perfect in a while. Thanks for sharing 

~RR


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2012)

What a find! great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 23, 2012)

you really have captured this one so well...brilliant read.


----------



## GEMTX (Jul 23, 2012)

....................................


----------



## pabala (Jul 23, 2012)

How can you be sure no one has been in it, it seems to look clean in some respects to have been left alone since 90s


----------



## Moonfish (Jul 23, 2012)

Quality find I would have loved to have mooched about for a couple of hours


----------



## mookster (Jul 24, 2012)

pabala said:


> How can you be sure no one has been in it, it seems to look clean in some respects to have been left alone since 90s



The owner has checked up on it very infrequently for the past 17 years, there has been stuff removed by him and stuff added by him, a de-humidifier was introduced a few years back as well but it's long since been turned off.


----------



## MD (Jul 24, 2012)

this sort of stuff doesnt really do it for me exploring wise 
yes its nice to see old stuff left in situ BUT 
it was still someones house etc 
no doubt now its on forums the tourists will arrive and stuff start to disappear  
i think its the rifling through someones stuff just to get the shot
to big yourself up on the said forums 
that annoys me


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad you got to see it Mooks, is it right that the cellar is flooded?




MD said:


> no doubt now its on forums the tourists will arrive and stuff start to disappear



Not if people keep their mouths shut it won't, only a select few people have seen this place and it has stayed exactly the same since I saw it this time last year. I expect the person who told Mookster about it has trust in him as they had trust in everyone else they let view it.

I totally agree with you in regards to things going missing and how bad it is, but this house is an example of if good exploring without a second motive.

All we need is trust and trust is earned and easily lost too.


----------



## mookster (Jul 24, 2012)

MD said:


> this sort of stuff doesnt really do it for me exploring wise
> yes its nice to see old stuff left in situ BUT
> it was still someones house etc
> no doubt now its on forums the tourists will arrive and stuff start to disappear
> ...



This place has been known about for years, it first popped up last year in public across many sites and nothing happened to it. I thought it had long since been cleared and sold until I was tipped off. The few people who have asked me where it is I have all said the same thing to, they need to talk to the guy who found it first because I cannot say where it is. It was sheer luck in a chance conversation that led to me seeing this place because I had long written it off as somewhere I'd never see.

In addition, every single report of the place that has gone up has included no information about where the place is, all the personal info in the photos is blurred out and there isn't even a city in the thread titles in any reports that have gone up previously. There is pretty much zero chance of anyone being able to find it from any of the photos posted online, mine or others. The house is an ordinary non-descript townhouse with no searchable info on it so there is no danger of it ever getting on the tourist trail.

To say that rifling through people's stuff annoys you is a bit pointless, the same could be said for rifling through the belongings left inside West Park, personal items left inside large factories, personal documents in hospitals etc etc. They are all people's 'stuff' but I bet you and others have no problem rifling through them? I treated this house with the utmost respect, like my own home, I didn't move around any major items, put back belongings where they had been before and left it looking exactly as it was because I acknowledged the family's ownership. Maybe it's just how mint the place is that skews people's visions, somewhere like Manor C/Farmer John's, or The House of Antiques in Kent is far more decayed and obviously derelict but you just have to look at the villas and chateaus in Belgium that pop up which are exactly the same sort of place as this but treated as 'epic' by everyone. We could learn a thing or two from them and it's seeing places like this in the UK that make me understand why they are so secretive about places over there.

In my eyes these places need to be seen, this house (and others like it) could have been totally cleared by the owners way back in 1995 or it could just as easily have been bought and had everything inside chucked in a skip. It's a snapshot of someone's whole life and I'd much rather spend my time rooting through a small place full of old tat than a large, totally empty (not 'derelict') manor house - no disrespect to SK the ones you've found look great but just are not my cup of tea 

To me this place proves the old mantra - explore everything.


----------



## mookster (Jul 24, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> Glad you got to see it Mooks, is it right that the cellar is flooded?



Cellar was unflooded at the time of this visit, probably a good thing because all the electrics are still wired up and working!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 24, 2012)

mookster said:


> Cellar was unflooded at the time of this visit, probably a good thing because all the electrics are still wired up and working!



ah thats good to know as it would have lost a lot of it's charm as the cellar was as good as the rest of it.

And here, here to your other reply.


----------



## MD (Jul 24, 2012)

mookster said:


> To say that rifling through people's stuff annoys you is a bit pointless, the same could be said for rifling through the belongings left inside West Park, personal items left inside large factories, personal documents in hospitals etc etc. They are all people's 'stuff' but I bet you and others have no problem rifling through them? I treated this house with the utmost respect, like my own home, I didn't move around any major items, put back belongings where they had been before and left it looking exactly as it was because I acknowledged the family's ownership. Maybe it's just how mint the place is that skews people's visions, somewhere like Manor C/Farmer John's, or The House of Antiques in Kent is far more decayed and obviously derelict but you just have to look at the villas and chateaus in Belgium that pop up which are exactly the same sort of place as this but treated as 'epic' by everyone. We could learn a thing or two from them and it's seeing places like this in the UK that make me understand why they are so secretive about places over there.
> 
> 
> To me this place proves the old mantra - explore everything.



not pointless at all, factories and hospitals I've gone through all the paperwork 
i just think this was someones personal space thats why i wouldn't do it 
thats all, its not meant as a dig at you


----------



## bigtip (Jul 26, 2012)

*nice*

Very interesting splore some nice little shots thanks for post.


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow! Some amazing items and great photographs!


----------



## pablo73 (Jul 28, 2012)

truly amazing


----------



## freespirits (Jul 28, 2012)

great pics and write up dude ,,and great follow up post ,,i think your right in what you say these places are very interesting and provide a snapshot to the past ,that most will never see apart from museums,but this is real life settings ,fantastic stuff keep it up


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Aug 3, 2012)

I like the mantra "Explore everything" why limit yourself?

What a fantastic find, and long may it last.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 3, 2012)

Fantastic place, what a fab explore you must have had, im extremely jealous! Great pics aswell


----------



## Potter (Aug 5, 2012)

I really love stuff like this. Even still has the phone.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh... WOW!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 5, 2012)

Quality reportage


----------

